# Keyhole spaying



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

A few months ago I've met someone who just had her dog spayed. But the procedure was keyhole spaying. 

I've searched up on it online and it seems a better option but I wonder what you all have done with your vizslas and what's the experience. 
It's a bit more appealing since they don't cut through the whole stomach mustle and only remove the ovaries. The recovery is faster and they say it doesn't involve that much pain either for the dog. Still if something goes wrong they do the standard procedure by cutting the whole belly. 

We still have plenty time with Elza. She already went through her first heat and probably will have another one if not 2 before we will spay her. At 10 months old she's not ready for it.

I'm just interested in the options and what you all know or think about it so when the time comes we will do the right thing.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like a really good idea. I know they do hysterectomies on women now by keyhole and they are up and about in no time.

I should think you might need to look around for a veterinary practice that specialise in keyhole surgery as I imagine not many have the equipment or the expertise in the UK.

I will interested to see what if anybody has had this done.

PS. Saw the gentleman with the whippet the other day - he gave me a big kiss :-* and thanked me so much for getting him the Adaptil. Dylan loves the car now and doesn't even need the Adaptil any more - so a big thank you from Peter


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

True hotmischief, for some reason is still not widely available. I understand that the equipment is more expensive but with that the price too for this procedure. I don't mind to pay more if I know my girl will be in less pain and will recover faster. 

I'm so pleased about the whippet! ;D The Adaptil truly is a great product. We still have half a bottle too. Haven't used it since our roadtrip to my family. I keep it for other stressful times if needed.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've actually been considering a tubal ligation for Riley. They still have a "heat" every 6 months, but are unable to get pregnant. I'm not even sure if a vet would be willing to do this... may be making another trip to Davis.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh that's interesting threefsh. I guess if you search enough you may find someone who does that. 

I just want to know the pros and cos to keyhole spaying.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I am not familiar with this procedure and I don't know if it's something my Vet offers. We have our appt for Luna next week at which time we'll discuss and set a date for her upcoming spaying so I will be sure to ask my Vet about this option. (She will be about 16 months at the time of her spaying.)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I believe some Weimaraner's are having their stomachs sewn to the chest wall via their mouths...I had a Weimaraner who got gastric torsion with full bloat,he had the procedure done by cutting his stomach from brest bone to belly button to save his life..owners of this breed in America are doing this before torsion strikes as Weimaraners are troubled by this condition.
Darcy my Vizsla was operated on for an ambilical hernia and they spayed her via that site..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for chiming in. 

It seems so far not many had their girl keyhole spayed. I'm glad LaVida you had a good experience but still shocked that your breeder suggested to have it done so early. :-\ 

Lunasmom, please let me know how your appointment went and what your vet said about spaying next week. Any info on this will help me make the right decision.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you posted this topic as I was unaware but will def be looking into it when we're ready to spay penny. Sounds like what I'd want to do. Even if no one does it locally there is a large university with a veterinary hospital close enough that I'm sure does it. I tried finding an alternative to the traditional castration but didn't come across anything that fit our expectations. This OVE spay sounds much better physically as far as surgery goes for the bitch.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So a side note. I was talking my boyf about this and his response "are you sure you want to do that?". 
Me: what? Leave her uterus?
Him; no, spay. Are you sure you don't want to breed her. Everyone at work is surprised you don't want to breed her. 
Me: why does everyone think they need to breed their dogs? (seeing as I know he won't allow a third dog in our home I followed with) what if someone takes one and wants to give it back? Are you okay with that? You can't tell them to take it to the shelter. What if it bit someone or has health issues like Dozer (who's fixed)? 
Him: yea, I guess not. 
Me: why don't people think of these things? Not everyone needs to breed their dog. 
Him: ok, I was jut asking. 

Ok. I just had to vent bec weekly my fried tells me they're going to breed their coonhounds and I just don't see why.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

SteelCity, we are not going to breed Luna but a part of me feels so incredibly guilty about planning to have her spayed. We let her have a cycle (which she had just shy of a year) and we have waited until she is full grown. But, I'm deathly afraid she's going to change somehow and right now, I love my little girl exactly the way she is (residual swollen nipples and all)!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I know what you mean SteelCityDozer, it annoyes me too when people randomly ask me if I'm going to breed Elza. Why? Just because she's a girl??? Not every dog should be bred and there's many reason for it. 
I love my girl but I think breeding her would not bring any improvement to the Hungarian Vizsla stock. For that it's best to avoid any unwanted pregnancy by spaying her. 
If this keyhole spaying is not as invasive as the commonly known one I will definitely chose it.


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

We had our youngest bitch spayed via keyhole - the recovery was far quicker than our 2 other bitches who were spayed by the traditional method ( and both older bitches were spayed by very experienced vets / good surgeons who i fully trust) and she was back to her normal self and exercise etc within a fraction of the time compared to the others .

You can find a practice near you in the uk using 
Veterinarylaparoscopy.com

We went to one a bit further than was necessary as we wanted someone very experienced to do the op . It was worth the travel and the extra expense.

We would not hesitate to do keyhole again .


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

petal said:


> We had our youngest bitch spayed via keyhole - the recovery was far quicker than our 2 other bitches who were spayed by the traditional method ( and both older bitches were spayed by very experienced vets / good surgeons who i fully trust) and she was back to her normal self and exercise etc within a fraction of the time compared to the others .
> 
> You can find a practice near you in the uk using
> Veterinarylaparoscopy.com
> ...


how did price compare to traditional spaying Petal? I'm also in UK and considering having Ruby spayed in 3 months (she's just come into her 2nd heat this week), and would really like to get her amongst some birds this season. If I have to wait till next season that's no ache though as I'd rather wait than rush the recovery


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi - we paid £450 for keyhole compared to £250 for traditional spay - I know friends who have paid less than this for a similar sized dog but tbh as a one-off procedure I was happy to pay for someone who I felt happy with to do the op and I don't begrudge a penny if it - the next bitch will have the same if she is going to be spayed


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

Forgot to say she was back to normal activity levels within a week and would have been happy to work her ( avoiding water) after 7 days - waited 2 weeks before letting her retrieve from water just to be on the safe side .


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience *Petal*! It reassured me that keyhole spaying is a better option. 
I will use your shared website to find one around us, many thanks for that.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So, I asked my Vet about keyhole surgery and the practice does not do it (yet). He said some of the larger animal hospitals do it if i wanted to go that route. But, I've heard 3 negative stories lately about one of the major animal hospitals nearby - all pertaining to various surgery issues. So, I'm not keen on taking Luna there. He also said he wouldn't be surprised if all spayings were done via keyhole in the next few years - it just hasn't made it's way yet. 

I trust my Vet and he's been spaying for 16 years. So, the plan is to go with the traditional spaying, though I'm sick about having her go through this at all. He did make me a little nervous when he mentioned that because of the way vizslas are built (with barrel chests), their ovaries can be harder to access because they can be higher up in the chest. He wasn't concerned about it but of course, I wish he hadn't said it! She's going in on Tuesday 9/25. Just thinking about it makes me feel sick.


----------

